# Looking for info on an old maui soda works bottle



## Sageguy96708 (Feb 2, 2020)

Looking for pictures or any info on a round bottom hutch maui soda works with the initials "Ghf" on bottom.  I would go back and forth with the hobby of bottle hunting and about 8 years ago there were pictures of this bottle.  But now there is no records of it on the internet.  The age of the bottle would be between 1888 -1893, this is when G.H. French takes over maui soda works before Ralph A. Wadsworth purchased the company from him.  I would love to see a picture of this bottle if anyone can help. I have acquired a piece of the bottom of one of these bottles while digging at an old plantation dump.


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 2, 2020)

Take a look here. LEON.



			Hutchinson Project-Search Results


----------



## Sageguy96708 (Feb 3, 2020)

Sageguy96708 said:


> Looking for pictures or any info on a round bottom hutch maui soda works with the initials "Ghf" on bottom.  I would go back and forth with the hobby of bottle hunting and about 8 years ago there were pictures of this bottle.  But now there is no records of it on the internet.  The age of the bottle would be between 1888 -1893, this is when G.H. French takes over maui soda works before Ralph A. Wadsworth purchased the company from him.  I would love to see a picture of this bottle if anyone can help. I have acquired a piece of the bottom of one of these bottles while digging at an old plantation dump.


Its gonna look like the bottom bottle on this picture.


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 3, 2020)

You called it a Hutch but I never seen a Hutch with a round bottom like that.?


----------



## Sageguy96708 (Feb 4, 2020)

Yeah there's no pictures of it. I seen an ebay post about 10 years ago and now nothing. I know it exists cause I have the bottom piece of one.


----------



## Sageguy96708 (Feb 7, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> Take a look here. LEON.
> 
> 
> 
> Hutchinson Project-Search Results


Thanks for the link


----------



## Sageguy96708 (Feb 7, 2020)

I think it might be the third on the list. I remember the embossing to be vertical not horizontal. Man I wish I could see the second one on the list.


----------

